# Fish Tv



## fishhog (Jan 6, 2008)

I was at my local BPS store yesterday and I found a Fish TV on sale.

For $99.99 you get a monitor and a fish-like camera with IR lighting for underwater. It seems to have all the features of some more expencive units, it sounds too cool for words. Runs on 12v or you can run it on 10 C-batteries.

It has many uses from checking the local fish population and bottom structure to watching the kids swimming.

I will be checking it out as soon as the boat hits the water in the spring. I'll post my review then.

Fishhog Sr


----------



## Jim (Jan 6, 2008)

cool! I look forward to seeing how it works!  

Say hi to Jr. for us!


----------



## Popeye (Jan 6, 2008)

I saw that too and compared to the AquaVu scout it is a much better price. From what I heard it isn't so good in the cold and I was looking to use it ice fishing, so I might have to get the Aqua-Vu. Do the instructions/specifications give a temperature range it can be used in?


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 6, 2008)

fishhog said:


> I was at my local BPS store yesterday and I found a Fish TV on sale.
> 
> For $99.99 you get a monitor and a fish-like camera with IR lighting for underwater. It seems to have all the features of some more expencive units, it sounds too cool for words. Runs on 12v or you can run it on 10 C-batteries.
> 
> ...



Good luck with it. Let us know how it works.


----------



## fishhog (Jan 6, 2008)

yes it did FH59 -10f to 120f seems to do it all and if it got to below -10f I wouldn't go out anyways.

Fishhog Sr


----------



## dampeoples (Jan 7, 2008)

Now that is cheap! Is it available online, or catalog, or store only?

I found some plans to make one, but the total cost to make it would be about as much as this, if not more. 

My only question is how good the lights are, as that seems to be where the lower priced models tend to skimp, and can you add more?


----------



## fishhog (Jan 7, 2008)

Don't know if you can add more lights but the lights in a dark room seem to lightup about 5 ft
I might add that this a B/W system with IR lights


----------



## Popeye (Jan 7, 2008)

Another site said that REEDS Sports has a slightly better Marcum version on sale for $139.99 after a $20.00 manufacturers rebate and they don't charge shipping.


----------



## Jim (Jan 7, 2008)

Is it this one?


----------



## Popeye (Jan 7, 2008)

This one comes with a battery pack and you can turn on and off as well as dim the LEDs. I was told the fish don't care if the camera looks like a fish or not.


----------



## fishhog (Jan 7, 2008)

Yep that the one Jim


Fishhog Sr.


----------

